# White film / finrot?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I recently got two young angelfish. They were looking fine when I got them a couple weeks ago, but they are now both listless and seem to have some white film on them. Not much, or anything... it looks kind of like they swam through some cobwebs?
Their fins are all also being eaten away.
I've added some salt to the water which did not seem to help.
They still have their appetites, but they'll listless and obviously not well. I'd like to medicate them.
Any suggestions on what medication to use?

Thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Any pictures of your angels? Definitely sounds like finrot. I used Sera Baktopur. Not sure if it's available in your area but it's very effective against bacterial diseases. You have to treat the fish in a quarantine tank though as this med can harm your biological filtration. Treat according to instructions.


----------

